# can i use 10,000k?



## ashaf22789 (Apr 16, 2011)

Im looking into getting the new coralife 12'' t5ho fixture but it seems that they dont make a 6500k bulb for it. All i can find is 10k and actinic t5s that small. 

My question is how well does 10,000k bulbs work on planted tanks? im looking at about 4.5wpg and kinda shallow(8''), how well do you think this fixture will work?


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

absolutly you can. might look a little blue but after a couple days you wont know the difference. i had a 10k hqi on my 20 gallon for a while and it grew like a champ.... however my preference is 6500k or 8000k orrrrrr a 50/50 6500k/10000k mix

Thanks
Elliot


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

Coralife makes the 12" T5's in 6500K, petco always has a stash of these bulbs.

I run the 36" version of that light with a 10K and 6500K in it, no ferts, no Co2 and I get this.









Here is a 30 day before pic









The 10K with the 6500K didnt add any noticable blue to the water but I do gotta agree a 10K alone would produce some nice blue tint but it will be unnoticed in a few looks.


----------



## ashaf22789 (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks for the replys!

I was looking online and couldnt find the 12'' t5s. Maybe ill try a 6500k/10,000k mix. Worth a try!


----------



## MCHRKiller (Apr 2, 2008)

I am considering replacing the lamps in my 100G with 10Ks as well and wanted others feedback. Looks like its a go...sorry to hijack your thread.


----------

